# Haddon Hall Hotel / Haddon Grove Hydropathic - Dec 08



## NobodyGirl (Dec 2, 2008)

*Haddon Hall Hotel / Haddon Grove Hydropathic - Dec 08*






History wise, there is very little on this place, and it has not been covered on derelict places, however Kaputnick found some old photos of the place from the 1900s. And all I really know for sure is that it was a hotel at some point, and also a Hydropathic place of some sort. Hydrotherapy, formerly called hydropathy involves the use of water for soothing pains and treating diseases. 




I saw this place on a trip home that took me through Buxton and just had to get back there because it looked incredible externally. A few weeks after my trip past it I got in touch with Kaputnick who kindly said he would come with me. We set off braving the elements on the way to Buxton and I was hoping I had remembered the right road name. I nearly drove past the place until Kaputnick said "is that the one there, all boarded up" Bingo!! 
So we did a drive round to see if there was a decent way to get to it, but every angle there is a house or some walkers or a busy road, its situated in a highly active area. After evading the guys working on the building next to it for about 20 minutes we were about ready to give up because the place is very well boarded up. Eventually we found an access point that was the last place we would think, and we got in! 

As the place is completely boarded up, inside is completely pitch black. And the odd broken board lets in a little light in some places casting amazing shadows and lighting. Ill let the photos do the rest of the talking.





*The front door *





*One of the kitchens to the apartments. *



*The red room, also the only apartment in the place with colour!​*




*Kaputnick checking out the other side of the coloured apartment
*



*The Bar area underground​*


*Creepy staircase.​*



*The snooker table in the underground area*​As we were entering the underground area, Kaputnick heard a strange sound in an otherwise completely silent place, it sounded like a heavy waterfall somewhere within the place. We headed towards the sound and found a busted water pipe and it was gushing a large amount of water into the place. Hence why in this photo the floor is covered with a few inches of water.

After a good while going through the maze of apartments and corridors and squeezing through door windows we went back outside to get some external shots of the place. It had started snowing as we were inside and you could see it drifting from the upstairs windows which are the only ones unboarded. outside there was now a thin layer of snow. 




I was particularly pleased with this find! And thought it was a fantastic explore!


----------



## saul_son (Dec 2, 2008)

Good to see this place is still around I visited with GeekGirl in 2006. 

I never knew that was it's original name either, nice one!


----------



## NobodyGirl (Dec 2, 2008)

so its been abandoned for a good number of years, gosh. Its a shame I cant find too much history about the place. I'm gonna have to ask around because its got to have some history with it being a hydropathic place in the past, it would be nice to know.

We found a old style crutch in the basement, probably linked with the hydropathic side.. probably not


----------



## saul_son (Dec 2, 2008)

NobodyGirl said:


> so its been abandoned for a good number of years, gosh. Its a shame I cant find too much history about the place. I'm gonna have to ask around because its got to have some history with it being a hydropathic place in the past, it would be nice to know.
> 
> We found a old style crutch in the basement, probably linked with the hydropathic side.. probably not



I remember that crutch!!

But yeah, I never did find much out about the history when I was looking years ago.


----------



## fezzyben (Dec 2, 2008)

Aah so thats the mystery explore I missed out on. Great stuff


----------



## mr_bones (Dec 3, 2008)

Good work Nobody Girl, Nice to see some interiors. I went past last year and it looked like the birds had turned it into a huge nest!


----------



## urbtography (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone bothered mentioning the bust water pipe to the owners? lol or just turn the water off yourself, some really nice shots there.


----------



## MD (Dec 3, 2008)

nice pics there 
is the snooker table covered ? or just totally fooked ?


----------



## cactusmelba (Dec 3, 2008)

meet you there for a game!

you bring the cue, I'll bring the balls..


----------



## dave (Dec 4, 2008)

and you 'll need some chalk too what a great find it looks like its got loads of character nice pics.


----------



## smileysal (Dec 4, 2008)

Excellent work missy. So glad someones got in recently. I put up a lead to this a few years ago too, can't remember whether it was before or after Saul did it lol. (long time ago, memory is fading now lol).

Like that red coloured apartment upstairs, and the leather look settees in the underground bar area. Snooker table looks in a bad way tho.

Love that staircase, looks great. We drove past it a few months ago, and it was busy all around then, so we didn't bother.

Excellent pics,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Kaputnik (Dec 4, 2008)

Many thanks to NobodyGirl for inviting me along on the snowy Buxton trip,
her interior pics are much better than the ones i took, so just a couple from outside to add.....











A couple i found from it's previous days, before it was divided up into apartments and flats in more recent years, it was known as Electricity Hall in the 50's, when the electricity board had their offices there....






this one from the early 1900's......


----------



## SnakeCorp (Dec 4, 2008)

Great photos of a really nice building. Hope it gets restored rather than demolished!

SC


----------



## otaylor38 (Feb 25, 2010)

hey,

i live near by this place. It was sadly burnt down last night (N). Apparently the roof fell in and everything, although i havent had time to take a look yet.


----------



## miss survey (Feb 25, 2010)

Had a look this evening - the roof of the main part has gone but the two wings still are standing! Will get some photos tomorrow!


----------



## smileysal (Feb 25, 2010)

Was hoping someone local would get chance to have a look at the place today. Mendo heard about the fire, then texted me, but didn't have enough petrol for me to get up there and get a quick look. 

Interested in seeing the latest (sadly) burn't pics of the building. Hopefully it can be reconstructed, it's a lovely building. 

 Sal


----------



## miss survey (Feb 27, 2010)

Some pics taken today between the snow showers!





The cars in the photo are the police changing shift! There is also an ummarked police car round the back!










From the pub carpark











The wings seem untouched by the fire






Such a shame - compare the roof in the pictures in Kaputnik's post!


----------



## smileysal (Feb 27, 2010)

Cheers MS. Looking at your pics, it doesn't actually look as bad as I thought it was going to be.  Hopefully the fire will have been kept to the upper floors and roof. The outside still looks in ok condition.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## miss survey (Feb 27, 2010)

I was suprised to see how much was still standing and not too badly damaged. Local gossip says that the fire was on the top floor and that whoever set it, removed the staircase to hinder the fire brigade. The police are still there, front and back and questioning the locals to see if anyone saw anything.

Links to the local news pages.
http://www.buxtonadvertiser.co.uk/news/HADDON-HALL-FIRE-Fire-being.6105778.jp
http://www.buxtonadvertiser.co.uk/news/HADDON-HALL-FIRE-Video-of.6105820.jp
http://www.buxtonadvertiser.co.uk/news/HADDON-HALL-FIRE-Fire-breaks.6102517.jp


----------



## smileysal (Feb 27, 2010)

Hmmmm, removed the staircase to hinder the fire brigade. I don't know about anyone else, but the owner wouldn't have been anywhere near it would he? (similar thoughts of Derby Hippodrome spring to mind), maybe it's just me being suspicious again. But it seems like it?


----------



## Old Resident (Feb 27, 2010)

I use to live in this place when it was appartments, I can see my old windows in a couple of the pics. I wonderred what it would look like now, a good 10 (if not more) years on. The place was shut rather suddenly by the fire safety inspector and everyone evicted on the spot without the opportunity to move their belongings out, those out at work etc came home to a locked and screwed shut front door. The reason for closure was because it was a fire hazard... 

Its been for sale ever since, and now it burns down, I would be questioning the owners without a doubt, they were horrible people.

Its a shame that no one will get chance to go in there again, there was something in my flat that I would be interested to see if was still there...


----------



## miss survey (Mar 11, 2010)

The chequered history of a once magnificent building: http://www.buxtonadvertiser.co.uk/news/The-chequered-history-of-a.6125500.jp

"THE Haddon Hall Hotel has been used for a variety of purposes over the years. 
The foundation stone for the building was laid on August 22, 1888 by Richard Freckingham and the Haddon Hall Hydro was opened in 1903.

The Central Electricity Generating Board later bought the building and it was used by them as a National Training Centre for several years. During this time it was known as Electricity Hall.

In September 1984 Rosanne Williams' family bought Haddon Hall and it was operated by them as a hotel until 1995. The building was later converted into flats. It was closed down by Derbyshire Fire and Rescue Service in June 1999 on safety grounds. High Peak Borough Council's Environmental Health Officer had raised concerns that the apartments were at risk from fire because of a build-up of combustible material and a faulty fire alarm and these concerns as well as a fire at the premises led to the residents being evicted." By Louise Bellicoso - Buxton Advertiser


----------



## smileysal (Mar 11, 2010)

Cheers ms. 

Any more news on the 47 year old man who was bailed and in court on monday? there's nothing else about him in the papers.  

I'm still suspicious of how it started, in the stairwell. Too many buildings that are up for sale for year to be converted suddenly have mysterious fires, then get demolished, and new buildings put up in their place. Happens far too often. 

 Sal


----------



## SnakeCorp (Mar 20, 2010)

What a shame, looks as though fire damage has been confined to the upper floor and roofspace but there will be a lot of water damage to the rest of that section of the building sadly.

Does anyone know how much it was for sale for?

SC


----------

